# 5010HST CAB Mirror



## DennisF (Jan 11, 2021)

I have recently replaced a broken mirror on my Mahindra. The cost from Mahindra was $80-$115, depending on who you purchased from. And then there's the delay in getting anything from Mahindra. I found a mirror at TractorsASAP.com that is nearly identical to the OEM mirror (part number 15186313000)


TractorsASAP Part number 113184 is an excellent replacement for only $45.

If anyone wants to see a picture, let me know.


----------



## BigT (Sep 15, 2014)

Howdy Dennis, thanks for posting on the tractor forum. 

What you stated in your post is common in the tractor parts business. The major manufacturers charge 4X-5X what a part is worth. Maybe more. Their prices are based upon parts storage on the shelf for many, many years until somebody needs a part. That's money on the shelf, doing nothing, tied up in parts investment that may never be recovered. Bean counters don't like that, so they charge accordingly.


----------



## Ed Williams (Jun 13, 2019)

Over the years, I have gradually given up being a die hard OEM parts user. I still think there is added value in mechanical OEM parts as they generally bolt right in and perform well. Aftermarket sheet metal was pretty much a joke. The panels may look somewhat similar, but I have had to literally redrill every single bolt hole to mount them, The fit has improved quite a bit over the last 5 years, but needs more attention. Q finishuality needs a vast improvement in fit and finish. Chinese crap steel will rust out in 2 years and paint adhesion is terrible unless you spend big bucks on adhesion promotors or self etchers, but is still cheaper than OE panels. Caught in very shakey middle ground when trying to do a good restore.

One item I found last year is the older, 20+ years dryers and washing machines used a very good quality of soft steel that takes bending well without completely destroying the external finish. Now collecting old crap, to the neighbors distress, for future restores. The metal is very easy to work with a dolly if you don't overhammer and only needs a skim coat of putty or glazing for a final finish


----------



## DennisF (Jan 11, 2021)

kimof said:


> Hey, could you please show us what it looks like right now ?


Kimof:
I am away from the tractor for a few days. I will post some pics next week.


----------



## DennisF (Jan 11, 2021)

kimof said:


> Hey, could you please show us what i looks li


Sorry for the delay. The new mirror is on the left side of the tractor. The OEM is on the right side.


----------

